# RR45 hopper mod



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

As some are aware, I picked up a RR45 and I have stripped it down, cleaned it within an inch of its life and am just awaiting delivery of new burrs (I had no idea I could do this as I am totally cack handed and useless at all things diy...mindyou unsure if it works until burrs are in!)

However, the hopper is so big. I rarely single dose and happily have approx 200grms of beans in my MC2 hopper, this being a days worth.

Has anybody come up with a "mod" for a smaller hopper? The collapsible camera hood would be ideal but 58mm is too big


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dude I have smaller ones that fit just pm me


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

52mm collapsible lens hood is the one you need Spencer, and Tesco have some scented candles in a tin whose lid fits one perfectly after being thoroughly cleaned.

Dave what other smaller hoppers fit an RR45 or 55?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well it's done! Burrs fitted and the grinder dialled in. It's certainly different to the MC2.

I now need to bypass the magnetic switch on the doser lid as its a real pain balancing the magnet when the hopper is removed.

Is this an easy fix, does anybody know?

Hopper mod in progress

Here is a picture in situ. May need to have a move round at the weekend though

Very happy £100 all in!

View attachment 3089


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well as I have stated previously, I am cack handed and inept at practical matters. This morning I went to grind some beans and although the grinder was spinning no grinds were coming out. I have now stripped the machine down and discovered I have worn the new burrs!!!

How can this be possible, I have not knowingly used the grinder with them hitting each other and I have been drinking good coffee, albeit , not much! (ground approx500grms)

What can I have done wrong, I am so pissed off.

Anybody local to Derby (I travel to West Mids, N West, N Wales regularly) That can help check I have done the burr replacement correctly when I have sourced new ones.

Alternately, any body help in any other way.

Regards

Depressed of Derby


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Are they the correct Rossi burrs, someone had a similar problem with 3rd party burrs fitted


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I purchased them from charliej and he had purchased them in error for his RR55

I am guessing they were correctly sourced by him.

charliej, please could you confirm?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Spencer, the burrs were manufactured by Eunasa who the seller informed me were the oem manufacturer of the burrs for Rossi/Brasilia, I only had them in the grinder for maybe a week 12 days at the most before reverting to the burrs that it came with. Can you stick a picture of the burrs up on here by any chance?

When you installed them did you make sure to tighten each screw equally on both the upper and lower burrs and that the lower burr carrier was back on level and straight. After that how did you find your ideal settings? I wound the upper burr carrier down until the burrs touched and wouldn't move any further, then reinstalled the adjustment ring with the zero point on it as close to the position marker arrow as possible, then wound them back roughly a quarter turn or so to make sure they weren't touching and started from there. Did you do anything to the anti static foil device over the grinder chute into the doser?

Charlie


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Photos attached

Very hard to get a good picture

I did all you mentioned in your reply above, almost exactly. I did not remove the bottom burr carrier as I did not have a socket large enough, I cleaned below it with high pressure air

No anti static device that you mention??

You will note from the photos that the outside edge has worn and overall
View attachment 3135
View attachment 3136
the burrs are not as sharp as they were. In fact no sharper than the ones I removed

Anybody know of a good supplier of quality burrs?

I guess I should try some different manufactured burrs


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Charliej is going to be ordering original burrs for the RR55 in the next few weeks for a few of us, perhaps he could add the RR45 to it(sorry don't know if they are the same)

Robert


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

I just bought my set from here: http://www.nuova-ricambi.de/shop/en/620343

The post was a bit high, 15euros, great if you need more stuff.

Definitely a great improvement.

There are also companies that can sharpen them...

good luck


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

robti said:


> Charliej is going to be ordering original burrs for the RR55 in the next few weeks for a few of us, perhaps he could add the RR45 to it(sorry don't know if they are the same)
> 
> Robert


Yeah I can look into RR45 burrs from there as well. Its a totally different supplier Spencer from where I got the ones you have from, I'm so sorry they haven't worked out for you. OK RR55 OD burrs are the ones used in the MAC64, which is/was Rossi/Brasilia's top line flat burr grinder and the RR45 OD also uses this burr set, the ones that a standard dosered RR45,RR55 use is fairly generic Cunhill also use the same burr set. I would imagine that the correct burrs for the RR55 OD will fit in the RR45, Spencer if you can put up with the burrs for a couple more weeks I'm ordering from this new supplier I got a trade account with after much hassle so I can either pass on the burrs Dave sent to me as they're working fine or I can find out what RR45 burrs will cost from my new supplier, drop me a pm.


----------

